# Corsair Ducat



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Just finished building a long Ducat last night... I still need a real 13t cog for the cassette, I have a skinny 9spd one on there now to check the chain length, but it will probably skip under load so I haven't really taken the bike out yet. I also have kind of a ghetto shim for the pivotal seatpost, but it should be fine.

Frame is stouter than I was hoping (6.3 lbs with headset, seat collar, Maxle), but that's better than it being ultralight aluminum I guess! It's been a while since I rode an aluminum DJ frame, so it might take some getting used to again.

Headset assembly is clean, dropouts are sweet. I cut off the derailleur hanger to make it cleaner since the magic gear (28x13) isn't going to require a tensioner. I _think_ there are horizontal dropouts in the works, which would make things easier.

Geo feels good right off the bat. It's got slightly longer (15.9) chainstays and a steeper seat angle than a Mob, for instance, but the rest of the numbers are right where I wanted them with a 12.2" BB and 69º head angle.

Stoked to ride it more, now I have to finish the pumptrack.

JMH


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

The matte green came out looking great. Love the seat. 

Frame weight isn't bad at all, should be strong as heck. What's the total weight? Around 28 or so? 

We need to get to the Park City dirt jumps today.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

what kind of grips are those?
and do they come with those bar ends?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

aeffertz91 said:


> what kind of grips are those?
> and do they come with those bar ends?


FUNN grips, although other companies use them too. Yeah, the plastic expander caps come with them. Pretty cool and a good size/pattern for my hands.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, they look sweet.
i just can't find anyone that sells them.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

looks clean, love the color. should be a fun ride


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sick whip...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

nice man, did you sell the TOP or something? i didn't know you had a pumptrack too. 
if only i had a back yard of my own


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

What forks are those?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

neabailey said:


> What forks are those?


RST Space. Loving it.

I will save everybody some time and suggest that you search the forum for the pics of the broken ones from last summer...

JMH


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Where did you find those their site say's there out of stock?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome pics! I have a new respect for all pumptrack builders i gave a try at building one before some jumps but it's so hard to get everything set up just right


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

That dropout system looks mega beef!!

Great lookin' bike! Rip it up!

Cheers.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i want one soooo bad


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

so...
whered you get the grips? haha


----------

